# Tail problems



## discus30 (Jun 16, 2008)

my fish got part of his tail ripped off this morning by a slighty larger yellow lab  . Im not sure what type of fish it is that got his tail ripped though. Is there any chance it will grow back? anything i can do to help?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

How much of the tail? How far down? If the tail is missing down to the flesh or bone then it may not grow back. What you do depends on how bad the damage really is. For minor damage I would just keep up with the water changes. For major damage you might consider removing the fish to a hospital tank for treatment.

You will also need to evaluate the aggression in your tank. Are fish frequently having fins damaged? Do you have fish hiding behind uplift tubes and heaters? Are any of the fish hiding in a verticle position or at the top of the glass as the water's edge? If so, then there is too much aggression.

Get a pic of your fish and evaluate the aggression level of your tank. Then post back here for suggestions.


----------



## discus30 (Jun 16, 2008)

about a fourth of the fin is off. On the lower section, but not on the bottom. This is the first fish that has had damage. There is on fish that hangs out behind the filter [albino red zebra] These fish are all 1in to 1.5 in and there is plenty of hiding. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It sounds like aggression could be an issue in your tank. What size is this tank (lxwxh)? How many fish? What species?


----------



## discus30 (Jun 16, 2008)

well its a 16 gallon bowfront. I was planning on getting a 55 gallon for them when they get bigger. Maybe i should get it now? For species i have a red zebra, an albino red zebra, a yellow lab, an acei?? cihclid, and an unknown species [the one getting bitten]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

discus30 said:


> Maybe i should get it now? [the one getting bitten]


Yes! :thumb:


----------



## discus30 (Jun 16, 2008)

alright! Sounds good thanks for all your help


----------

